
MAC(B) Timestamps Across Posix Implementations (Linux, OpenBSD, FreeBSD) - yaps8
https://medium.com/@quoscient/mac-b-timestamps-across-posix-implementations-linux-openbsd-freebsd-1e2d5893e4f
======
yaps8
Author here. If you're curious about MACB updates of your OS or tools, code is
on the repo along with a profiling utility for shell commands:
[https://github.com/quoscient/os_timestamps](https://github.com/quoscient/os_timestamps)

